# Quick, easy and satisfying foods....



## stillhunter (Sep 7, 2016)

I eat this all the time, breakfast/day or night.
I cook 2 packs of Quaker instant cheddar cheese grits w boiling water or in the microwave if i'm in a real hurry.
I'll add some Hormel Real bacon bits in a jar and some shredded cheddar cheese or pieces of velvetta sandwich cheese.
stir it all up and enjoy, it's quick and fills me up, you could add another pkg. or more to feed more folks.

please share your favorite simple, quick creations


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Sep 8, 2016)

4 TV dinners, heat, dump in bowl, eat.


----------



## svk (Sep 8, 2016)

Brown hamburger, add taco seasoning. Top with cheese. Serve open or closed faced on hamburger buns


----------



## yooper (Sep 9, 2016)

stillhunter said:


> I eat this all the time, breakfast/day or night.
> I cook 2 packs of Quaker instant cheddar cheese grits w boiling water or in the microwave if i'm in a real hurry.
> I'll add some Hormel Real bacon bits in a jar and some shredded cheddar cheese or pieces of velvetta sandwich cheese.
> stir it all up and enjoy, it's quick and fills me up, you could add another pkg. or more to feed more folks.
> ...


Never had grits. Will have to try them sometime. 
Raman soup with a couple eggs dropped in. And some onion.


----------



## svk (Sep 9, 2016)

yooper said:


> Never had grits. Will have to try them sometime.
> Raman soup with a couple eggs dropped in. And some onion.


Ramen is the base of a million different modifications! Yum


----------



## stillhunter (Sep 9, 2016)

yooper said:


> Never had grits. Will have to try them sometime.
> Raman soup with a couple eggs dropped in. And some onion.





svk said:


> Ramen is the base of a million different modifications! Yum



What ever happened to Oodles of Noodles ??, I used to eat them all the time. The top ramen/etc. products noodles and seasonings don't seem to be as good as they were decades ago?
I still eat them now and then and they are always in the house. I've added one or combinations of - sliced onion, mushrooms,celery, green pepper,broccoli ,corn, sliced chicken,steak,pork etc, often these are leftovers in the fridge turned into another tasty meal . I have never added egg or thought of that, it will be in my next bowl !


----------



## yooper (Sep 10, 2016)

Shin ramyun is my favorite Raman noodle pack.


----------



## mark2496 (Oct 31, 2016)

Hamburger gravy, with or without instant mashed potatoes.


----------



## C. J. Hall (May 10, 2017)

Clearly a bunch of bachelors here that never learned to cook! Get some fresh Mozzarella, not the grated kind, the tube style, real deal. Buy a sprig of fresh basil, or pick it from your garden. You need 7-10 leaves, cut them up and place them over a fresh homegrown tomato, diced. Stir in a bit of olive oil and salt / pepper. Yum. Caprice salad. Make it heartier, grill a chicken breast, dice and add it - serve over a good slice of toasted Baguette. (Or over Pasta)


----------



## svk (May 10, 2017)

C. J. Hall said:


> Clearly a bunch of bachelors here that never learned to cook!


?? Have you seen the masterpieces that members have created over in the "Whats for dinner" thread?


----------



## old guy (May 10, 2017)

I hate cheese, gimme venison steak.


----------

